# Here are some of my Lifetime units on ebay



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120565145988&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120565147304&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120565147861&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120565155112&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 13, 2005)

Going....going....gone.


----------

